# Visa application from hong hong to uk



## johngoodhew (Jul 12, 2009)

My wife is in the process of applying for a settlement visa to UK, she has attended an interview, but feels this did not go well. Can anybody give me advice on applying for UK settlement visas? I would be most grateful.


----------

